# Rare shapes of BBW/SSBBW



## rollhandler (Feb 2, 2009)

I have always hated cosmetic surgeries of any type telling us that we as people are flawed. Nature made you this way for a reason and for every type style and configuration of body that is out there Nature provides those who adore exactly the shape you have and the parts you have exactly the way they are. Whilst posting on another thread I became aware of a rare preference that I have in larger forms. That would be the fat all over body (bigger is better style) but with tiny breasts. This I have been told in the past is called the FatnFlat model of fat woman, where the top shelf is out of proportionately smaller than the rest of her fat sexy self, which is sexy in and of itself to me. IE: a 300-400lb woman with AA-BB cup Which brings me to the point of the post. Who has a rare preference for BBW/SSBBW and shout out for the rare types you adore the most.
Rollhandler


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

i don't know if i should answer this or not..lol

I like guys who are........


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 3, 2009)

eight vcusp hypocycloid. heh just kiddin


----------



## technaut (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a very interesting thread 
Even though I'm not really into tiny breasts, I seem to prefer smaller boobs. Actually, breasts are the parts of a body I care the less...
I tend to prefer exxxxxtreme pear shapes, or at least wide thighs. I also like arm and thigh folds but I don't think that's so rare. However, don't really like double chins, I like thin faces (it's the only thin thing I like  ).
Anyway, my gf is about 290 (but planning to loose 25  ) and has what I think is called "back boobs", those rolls of fat protruding in the back under the arms. At first I didn't really liked it, but it's soooo soft... something more to grab  It does not bother me that much any more  Although I still wish those pounds could be transferred to her ass


----------



## VVET (Feb 3, 2009)

technaut said:


> That's a very interesting thread
> Even though I'm not really into tiny breasts, I seem to prefer smaller boobs. Actually, breasts are the parts of a body I care the less...
> I tend to prefer exxxxxtreme pear shapes, or at least wide thighs. I also like arm and thigh folds but I don't think that's so rare. However, don't really like double chins, I like thin faces (it's the only thin thing I like  ).
> Anyway, my gf is about 290 (but planning to loose 25  ) and has what I think is called "back boobs", those rolls of fat protruding in the back under the arms. At first I didn't really liked it, but it's soooo soft... something more to grab  It does not bother me that much any more  Although I still wish those pounds could be transferred to her ass



Technaut are you my clone.....Or am I your's? 
Any way a very big DITTO


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i don't know if i should answer this or not..lol
> 
> I like guys who are........



Hey not every guy is the same shape and we worry as much as you women do as to whether or not our physical quirks are attractive, so go ahead and shout out about the rare traits BHMs may have that you find attractive as well. 
Rollhandler


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 3, 2009)

radiator-shaped


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you ever re-visit a page wondering what deservedly ridiculous comment you left the other night after a couple of beers--hoping that it wasn't too mean or crude--only to find to your relief that you didn't write anything?

That just happened to me.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 4, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Do you ever re-visit a page wondering what deservedly ridiculous comment you left the other night after a couple of beers--hoping that it wasn't too mean or crude--only to find to your relief that you didn't write anything?
> 
> That just happened to me.



Kids. Beer doesn't kill, leaving drunken thread posts does.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Hey not every guy is the same shape and we worry as much as you women do as to whether or not our physical quirks are attractive, so go ahead and shout out about the rare traits BHMs may have that you find attractive as well.
> Rollhandler



I swoon for guys who are bottom heavy...:blush: Huge legs, big butt, etc


----------



## technaut (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like you're a true pear shaped male lover  Or girly shaped ^^ ...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2009)

well since there isn't a lot of bottom heavy guys posting pics...i do appreciate "others" who post their pics and wonder what if....:eat2:


----------



## technaut (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to have quite large thighs for a guy


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2009)

Really?.....................:eat2:


----------



## technaut (Feb 4, 2009)

Not supersized though  I had them on a thread I stared on BHM/FFA board back then 

Sorry for off-topic :bow:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 4, 2009)

OH MY GOD, GET A FRIGGIN' ROOM. lol jk


----------



## escapist (Feb 4, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I swoon for guys who are bottom heavy...:blush: Huge legs, big butt, etc



Hummm thinks back to watching Underworld - Rise of the Lycans


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2009)

Hummmm.....

then thinks further back...

Out clubbing....totally humps the thigh a 6'4ish firefigher...during a prince song...mmmmmmmm...:eat2::eat2::eat2:

I didn't realize it was only 1 thigh......until the song ended.


----------



## VVET (Feb 4, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Hummmm.....
> 
> then thinks further back...
> 
> ...



Pleased to see a FFA who likes Big Butts, hips, thighs
Ex-Navy 5' 7"firefighter
with strong legs & SO


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2009)

lol:blush:

ok

trying to get a visual on that but my brain started to hurt.


----------



## olwen (Feb 4, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I have always hated cosmetic surgeries of any type telling us that we as people are flawed. Nature made you this way for a reason and for every type style and configuration of body that is out there Nature provides those who adore exactly the shape you have and the parts you have exactly the way they are. Whilst posting on another thread I became aware of a rare preference that I have in larger forms. That would be the fat all over body (bigger is better style) but with tiny breasts. This I have been told in the past is called the FatnFlat model of fat woman, where the top shelf is out of proportionately smaller than the rest of her fat sexy self, which is sexy in and of itself to me. IE: a 300-400lb woman with AA-BB cup Which brings me to the point of the post. Who has a rare preference for BBW/SSBBW and shout out for the rare types you adore the most.
> Rollhandler



I don't even.....I can't even....I have no idea what to...there are no...Not sure how I feel about the question. Should I be  , ,  , or  ?

...I'm speechless.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 5, 2009)

olwen said:


> I don't even.....I can't even....I have no idea what to...there are no...Not sure how I feel about the question. Should I be  , ,  , or  ?
> 
> ...I'm speechless.




well....what do you like?..come on.. spit it out...lol


----------



## olwen (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> well....what do you like?..come on.. spit it out...lol



This thread  me. I don't even know how to answer......I probably should have just not said anything.


----------



## altered states (Feb 6, 2009)

I know exactly what he's saying (don't know what that means about me, though, based on responses). I tend to be drawn more towards "odd" shapes as well - big butt/no boobs, big belly/small everything else, etc - than more symmetrical figures. There was a woman in the office at my high school who was like two women fused together at the waist - a very fat one below, very thin one on top. I was more intrigued by her than by a fellow administrator who was overall much larger.


----------



## altered states (Feb 6, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Do you ever re-visit a page wondering what deservedly ridiculous comment you left the other night after a couple of beers--hoping that it wasn't too mean or crude--only to find to your relief that you didn't write anything?
> 
> That just happened to me.



Dude, I've written more posts on this site high than not. Not that anyone can tell.


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Feb 6, 2009)

A double belly on a pear with DD boobs :smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 10, 2009)

technaut said:


> That's a very interesting thread
> Even though I'm not really into tiny breasts, I seem to prefer smaller boobs. Actually, breasts are the parts of a body I care the less...
> I tend to prefer exxxxxtreme pear shapes, or at least wide thighs. I also like arm and thigh folds but I don't think that's so rare. However, don't really like double chins, I like thin faces (it's the only thin thing I like  ).
> Anyway, my gf is about 290 (but planning to loose 25  ) and has what I think is called "back boobs", those rolls of fat protruding in the back under the arms. At first I didn't really liked it, but it's soooo soft... something more to grab  It does not bother me that much any more  Although I still wish those pounds could be transferred to her ass



Your girlfriend told me that she didn't like your fat thighs and wished that fat would be transferred to your trachea.


----------



## technaut (Feb 10, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Id love to see what parts of your body she dislikes and has to "not bother about", and hear her opinion.
> Your girlfriend told me that she didn't like your fat thighs and wished that fat would be transferred to your trachea.



Why such a malicious message ? I wanted to figure why using PM but your inbox is full :

"Sorry, maybe the verb "to bother" was too strong, it's not my mother language... I didn't mean it to be rude.

I just wanted to say that at first , to me, it was the least esthetic part of her body, is it a crime ? I also like chunky asses, what's wrong about joking about it  Maybe you think i deserve such flaming because i would change a bit the body of my gf if i could. 

Finally, we talk together about each other's body, we tenderly joke, there's no misunderstanding... Moreover I do reassure her about those curves she doesn't like. She likes mine as much as a like hers. Of course we don't find each other is perfect..."


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> I don't even.....I can't even....I have no idea what to...there are no...Not sure how I feel about the question. Should I be  , ,  , or  ?
> 
> ...I'm speechless.



YAAAAAAY!!! I speachlessed a moderator!!! *Vibrates with glee*
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by Ruby Ripples 
Id love to see what parts of your body she dislikes and has to "not bother about", and hear her opinion. 

Sounds like another thread to me, what parts of your mate do you like and dislike. Please be gentle.
Maybe I'll start it, aaaaaaaaand maybe not.
Rollhandler


----------



## olwen (Feb 11, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> YAAAAAAY!!! I speachlessed a moderator!!! *Vibrates with glee*
> Rollhandler



What? I'm not a moderator. Not sure what else to say about that....


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 12, 2009)

olwen said:


> What? I'm not a moderator. Not sure what else to say about that....



Dont know what gave me the idea that you were, sorry. Talk about takin the wind outta the sails.
*shrug*
Rollhandler


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 12, 2009)

What is considered "odd" for bbw?

A girl with a gigantic gravity defying belly with an ass smaller than my 120 pound co-worker?

A girl with a ginormous ass that takes up 2 seats on the bus with thighs to match but with a belly and boobs the same size as a normal woman?

BBW's come in all shapes and sizes so I don't know what's an "odd" shape, however it is fun seeing and meeting new people with different Dimensions so to speak


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> BBW's come in all shapes and sizes so I don't know what's an "odd" shape, however it is fun seeing and meeting new people with different Dimensions so to speak



WINNING ENDING! lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 13, 2009)

i like really tall pears who look like a huge dong and their ass is the testicles


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 14, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I have always hated cosmetic surgeries of any type telling us that we as people are flawed. Nature made you this way for a reason and for every type style and configuration of body that is out there Nature provides those who adore exactly the shape you have and the parts you have exactly the way they are. Whilst posting on another thread I became aware of a rare preference that I have in larger forms. That would be the fat all over body (bigger is better style) but with tiny breasts. This I have been told in the past is called the FatnFlat model of fat woman, where the top shelf is out of proportionately smaller than the rest of her fat sexy self, which is sexy in and of itself to me. IE: a 300-400lb woman with AA-BB cup Which brings me to the point of the post. Who has a rare preference for BBW/SSBBW and shout out for the rare types you adore the most.
> Rollhandler



lol i thought i was the only one! i love a fat gurl with small perky tits! lol wow nice to know


----------



## KFD (Mar 22, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> What is considered "odd" for bbw?
> 
> 
> A girl with a ginormous ass that takes up 2 seats on the bus with thighs to match but with a belly and boobs the same size as a normal woman?




Sign me up! I will take two!!!!!:smitten:

KFD


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 22, 2009)

and you wonder why women find some of the guys here creepy--you pick our bodies apart like we're a chicken meal down at KFC and then tell us we're not "normal." I'm all about fat and the way it can change and shape a body, not so much into dehumanizing people.


----------



## Kortana (Mar 22, 2009)

You know for years I watched as my male friends totally picked apart these skinny mini's..her butt is huge, her legs are fat, her boobs are small...I used to sit there and think "If her butt is big what the hell are they thinking about mine" Well, the thing is...they didn't think about mine...I was their friend and they just didn't realize the affect that saying nothing about my weight had on me.

So, I for one...have no problem with men discusssing the fat the parts they do or don't enjoy...that's what makes this board so great. There are girls reading the board thinking all guys love huge bewbies until they read a thread like this and think "hey..there are men out there that like my shape too.."

And lords knows as females it's nice to hear that, even from a stranger behind their computer....


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2009)

It is nice to hear all the guys here complementing the girls on their bodies be they big or small the guys love them all.


----------



## rollhandler (Mar 26, 2009)

Kortana said:


> So, I for one...have no problem with men discusssing the fat the parts they do or don't enjoy...that's what makes this board so great. There are girls reading the board thinking all guys love huge bewbies until they read a thread like this and think "hey..there are men out there that like my shape too.."
> 
> And lords knows as females it's nice to hear that, even from a stranger behind their computer....



This was the point of my thread when I started it. The common traits that get complimented about fat figures by the majority are widespread and well known, meanwhile those who dont fit the body shape of the majority sit back and wonder "am i wierd if my ... (fill in the blank of body part) doesn't look like what all these people are carrying on about." This thread was by design to let the less common traits be pointed out, noticed, and adored. Just like men who are self concious about their package size because the common misconception is that package size matters to ALL women. Women are led to believe that only women with huge breasts get noticed without thinking that their smaller sized cups are looked at and are just as desireable by some as well, and with fat women having small breasts tends to mean less attention than those in the DD and above range. It's about feeling desired for what makes you unique rather than feeling that you are "strange" somehow because your parts don't get as much attention as those who are more in the common majority. It's to let people who are fat know that they can be envied, desired, and sexy even if you have a 300(- +) frame with a butt that is as flat as a tabletop, when it seems that all the attention goes to the big people with asses like volkswagons, and that there are admirers that are looking for exactly the shape they have, common or not. I've seen and met women and men with the figures in and over the 300lb range but carry it all below the waist, huge bellies but with incredibly skinny legs, large all over with flat as a pancake asses and knowing that women are self concious about their breast size being large enough to attract mens attention, I let it be known that men like me are looking for exactly that. It was not however to pick the form apart and dehumanize those we adore. Like the last line in the quote above, I thought it would be refreshing to have it put out there that although you may not be a part of the common majority your body shape is valued for it's rarity and prized for the beauty we find it it.


----------



## olwen (Mar 26, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> This was the point of my thread when I started it. The common traits that get complimented about fat figures by the majority are widespread and well known, meanwhile those who dont fit the body shape of the majority sit back and wonder "am i wierd if my ... (fill in the blank of body part) doesn't look like what all these people are carrying on about." This thread was by design to let the less common traits be pointed out, noticed, and adored. Just like men who are self concious about their package size because the common misconception is that package size matters to ALL women. Women are led to believe that only women with huge breasts get noticed without thinking that their smaller sized cups are looked at and are just as desireable by some as well, and with fat women having small breasts tends to mean less attention than those in the DD and above range. It's about feeling desired for what makes you unique rather than feeling that you are "strange" somehow because your parts don't get as much attention as those who are more in the common majority. It's to let people who are fat know that they can be envied, desired, and sexy even if you have a 300(- +) frame with a butt that is as flat as a tabletop, when it seems that all the attention goes to the big people with asses like volkswagons, and that there are admirers that are looking for exactly the shape they have, common or not. I've seen and met women and men with the figures in and over the 300lb range but carry it all below the waist, huge bellies but with incredibly skinny legs, large all over with flat as a pancake asses and knowing that women are self concious about their breast size being large enough to attract mens attention, I let it be known that men like me are looking for exactly that. It was not however to pick the form apart and dehumanize those we adore. Like the last line in the quote above, I thought it would be refreshing to have it put out there that although you may not be a part of the common majority your body shape is valued for it's rarity and prized for the beauty we find it it.



Probably would have been better if you started off the thread with this post.


----------



## rollhandler (Mar 26, 2009)

olwen said:


> Probably would have been better if you started off the thread with this post.



I didn't think I needed that much detail when I started this thread or that it would be confuzing or misinterpreted by my vagueness which was deliberate. I figured it would be best to let the readers point out their preferences rather than me giving a bunch of examples to have them simply agree with. I also thought that by doing so the resulting posts would be more spontaneous and would carry more weight if the ideas came from the populace rather than simply agreeing with a prior post. I was beginning to wonder if I had posted in the wrong board rather than simply requiring more information or explaination. I think that your first confused reply should have given me the clue I needed to clarify my position, but the following one seemed to smooth over any thought i had of clarifying. once again I refer to what I mentioned above for the reasons for vagueness. 
I do apologize for the miscommunication. I also should have given the readers more credit for being able to think for themselves. Sorry
Rollhandler


----------



## olwen (Mar 26, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I didn't think I needed that much detail when I started this thread or that it would be confuzing or misinterpreted by my vagueness which was deliberate. I figured it would be best to let the readers point out their preferences rather than me giving a bunch of examples to have them simply agree with. I also thought that by doing so the resulting posts would be more spontaneous and would carry more weight if the ideas came from the populace rather than simply agreeing with a prior post. I was beginning to wonder if I had posted in the wrong board rather than simply requiring more information or explaination. I think that your first confused reply should have given me the clue I needed to clarify my position, but the following one seemed to smooth over any thought i had of clarifying. once again I refer to what I mentioned above for the reasons for vagueness.
> I do apologize for the miscommunication. I also should have given the readers more credit for being able to think for themselves. Sorry
> Rollhandler



Hmmmm. I think it was the use of the word "rare" that made it confusing. After the above post I thought "OOOOOhhhhh, okay. Cool."

I'm not pear shaped nor do I have small boobs, but I don't think I'm an odd shape and I wouldn't think the way any other woman is shaped to be odd. We are just shaped the way we are shaped. I'm not saying you do this, but I could see how a guy who's only reference point for/exposure to fat girls are paysite models would think the average fat girl is shaped that way, or does the things paysite models do, but that just isn't the case. I get the sense sometimes that's the standard by which some men judge fat women. Seems odd to me that some would do that. Among my other close fat friends I'm the only one who doesn't have a flat ass, and I wondered about that for years, then I one day I realized that the shape of my ass is probably typical of black girls anyway, so it was just a cultural thing....I'm rambling now I think. 

Point is I don't think there are "rare" shapes for men and women, just coveted ones. Not much you can do about that short of plastic surgery if you aren't that coveted shape, so no sense agonizing over it. It is nice to hear that all shapes are desired tho.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 27, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I didn't think I needed that much detail when I started this thread or that it would be confuzing or misinterpreted by my vagueness which was deliberate. I figured it would be best to let the readers point out their preferences rather than me giving a bunch of examples to have them simply agree with. I also thought that by doing so the resulting posts would be more spontaneous and would carry more weight if the ideas came from the populace rather than simply agreeing with a prior post. I was beginning to wonder if I had posted in the wrong board rather than simply requiring more information or explaination. I think that your first confused reply should have given me the clue I needed to clarify my position, but the following one seemed to smooth over any thought i had of clarifying. once again I refer to what I mentioned above for the reasons for vagueness.
> I do apologize for the miscommunication. I also should have given the readers more credit for being able to think for themselves. Sorry
> Rollhandler



People get offended by everything on here, just have to learn to stand your ground when you feel like you did the right thing.

The ones who complain about threads like this really have nothing better to do than spew their venom on undeserving patrons. 

The thread was fine, its actually a pretty good educational one if you look at it detailing different sizes and shapes of different women. Very diverse and if someone happens to find a shape they like, they may be inspired to seek someone sweet, kind and the shape that person is interested in.


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 27, 2009)

Whatever. The thread is fine, but come on, it makes us sound like cows who are known for their prime cuts.

Nur.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Whatever. The thread is fine, but come on, it makes us sound like cows who are known for their prime cuts.
> 
> Nur.



no no NO!

By showcasing the different possible sizes and shapes of bbw's, someone can come out with what they are physically attracted to, male and female alike. 

If someone wants a "who's got the best personality" thread, then start one up. Otherwise this is about physical attraction *plays the song* and what people are attracted to. Not about being cows, its about people coming out with what they like physically.

Should I be offended if there was a thread about "rare shapes of bhms" and I don't fit the description of anyone's desires? No....and neither should anyone on this thread either.


----------



## olwen (Mar 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> no no NO!
> 
> By showcasing the different possible sizes and shapes of bbw's, someone can come out with what they are physically attracted to, male and female alike.
> 
> ...



It's not about fitting in with what someone desires. That is neither here nor there. It's weird to have guys assess our body parts the way they do. If every woman you met decided to tell you what she thought about the manliness of your pecks or lack thereof, the size of your arms, the shape of your thighs, the merits of your package, whether or not you're tall enough, - to your face and they had a judging system, wouldn't you feel a little bit like you are on display? Even if it's to say good things, it's weird to hear people talk about your body as tho it is separate from the rest of you? If you ever found yourself rated in a slam book in high school then you know first hand what that might feel like.

An affirmation that all sizes and shapes are acceptable is not the same as pointing out a shape and judging a shape...


----------



## Mies (Mar 27, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> and you wonder why women find some of the guys here creepy--you pick our bodies apart like we're a chicken meal down at KFC and then tell us we're not "normal." I'm all about fat and the way it can change and shape a body, not so much into dehumanizing people.



Aren't you the person who started a thread called "wider or bellier"?


----------



## Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

olwen said:


> An affirmation that all sizes and shapes are acceptable is not the same as pointing out a shape and judging a shape...



Every BBW is unique and beautiful! Think of a snowflake, they are all different, and all perfect.


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 27, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Dude, I've written more posts on this site high than not. Not that anyone can tell.



I can tell. "LOLL"


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 29, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> no no NO!
> 
> By showcasing the different possible sizes and shapes of bbw's, someone can come out with what they are physically attracted to, male and female alike.
> 
> ...



I just like to point out that...i like the rare ssbhm pear shape...or did i mention that before...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i like really tall pears who look like a huge dong and their ass is the testicles




Best.post.in.the.thread :bow:


I prefer the odd shape of a man with big shoulders, muscular arms and a huge dong. 
Oh and if he has hot legs, then I'm all for it that, too.

I also like the shape of his mouth to be closed and not telling me my ass is too big or not big enough.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Best.post.in.the.thread :bow:
> 
> 
> I prefer the odd shape of a man with big shoulders, muscular arms and a huge dong.
> ...




*voice muffled* mmprhsphassisnotbigenoughllmmpophs!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *voice muffled* mmprhsphassisnotbigenoughllmmpophs!!!!



Men only talk like that when I squish them.....*runs and body slams him* 

You better be nice....I'm bigger than you


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Best.post.in.the.thread :bow:
> 
> 
> I prefer the odd shape of a man with big shoulders, muscular arms and a huge dong.
> ...



GEF: I'm sure your assets are fine and I never knew that you were a Bodybuilding Fan. You are just full of surprizes aren't you.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> GEF: I'm sure your assets are fine and I never knew that you were a Bodybuilding Fan. You are just full of surprizes aren't you.....




Lol, I kind of like your shape too, Tony..... :batting:

My what big..... arms you have


----------



## Adrian (Mar 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I also like the shape of his mouth to be closed and not telling me my ass is too big or not big enough.


I might be a little slow mentally but, why would a man date a BBW and complain about your hip size? To me it doesn't make good sense!


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 31, 2009)

olwen said:


> I don't even.....I can't even....I have no idea what to...there are no...Not sure how I feel about the question. Should I be  , ,  , or  ?



I'd say that's an appropriate response.


----------



## ecortez766 (Mar 31, 2009)

*voice muffled* mmprhsphassisnotbigenoughllmmpophs!!!!


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Men only talk like that when I squish them.....*runs and body slams him*
> 
> You better be nice....I'm bigger than you



I wish you were closer to so.cal. I would like to have you do that to me so I could talk like that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2009)

ecortez766 said:


> *voice muffled* mmprhsphassisnotbigenoughllmmpophs!!!!
> 
> 
> I wish you were closer to so.cal. I would like to have you do that to me so I could talk like that.



I'm a stubborn wench....you're going to have to come to the East Coast to get your world rocked, bay-bee


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 5, 2009)

Before actively attempting to gain I was sort of an androginous shape...meaning I was straight up and down with no curves whatsoever. Now though, since i've gained 35 pounds I can see I have become (or am becoming) a boring old pear shape. Sigh. I'm undecided whether that is a good or bad shape (for me)...yet.


----------



## William (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Olwen

Even in this thread someone stated something like that bottom heavy Fat Men having a Feminine shape. Do you think that Fat Acceptance/admiration is being honest by never referring some Fat Women as having a Masculine shape?

There are lots of Women of all sizes with a less Feminine shape. Is Fat Acceptance helping the Fat ones by forcing them into one of a few female body combinations (pear, big belly or big breasts)?

William







olwen said:


> Hmmmm. I think it was the use of the word "rare" that made it confusing. After the above post I thought "OOOOOhhhhh, okay. Cool."
> 
> I'm not pear shaped nor do I have small boobs, but I don't think I'm an odd shape and I wouldn't think the way any other woman is shaped to be odd. We are just shaped the way we are shaped. I'm not saying you do this, but I could see how a guy who's only reference point for/exposure to fat girls are paysite models would think the average fat girl is shaped that way, or does the things paysite models do, but that just isn't the case. I get the sense sometimes that's the standard by which some men judge fat women. Seems odd to me that some would do that. Among my other close fat friends I'm the only one who doesn't have a flat ass, and I wondered about that for years, then I one day I realized that the shape of my ass is probably typical of black girls anyway, so it was just a cultural thing....I'm rambling now I think.
> 
> Point is I don't think there are "rare" shapes for men and women, just coveted ones. Not much you can do about that short of plastic surgery if you aren't that coveted shape, so no sense agonizing over it. It is nice to hear that all shapes are desired tho.


----------



## William (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Olwen

As for the acceptance part we are still working on the male side in Fat Acceptance.

William






olwen said:


> ..........An affirmation that all sizes and shapes are acceptable is not the same as pointing out a shape and judging a shape..........


----------



## olwen (Apr 5, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Olwen
> 
> Even in this thread someone stated something like that bottom heavy Fat Men having a Feminine shape. Do you think that Fat Acceptance/admiration is being honest by never referring some Fat Women as having a Masculine shape?
> 
> ...



I think that the way women's bodies are judged has nothing to do the fat acceptance movement. Seriously. This exists outside of the movement, where thin women are expected to be shaped like barbie dolls - hourglass. Is the world being fair to women by reinforcing those stereotypes in all possible ways? Of course not. At least with fat admirers there is more than one coveted shape. With thin women, it's hourglass or nothing. 

It does bother me that I don't have a coveted shape, but not enough to drive me crazy. I don't dwell on something I can't control, so no point being stuck on it. I don't feel like anyone is forcing me into a body combination. If none of them applied to me, I'd just make up one to fit me!


----------



## William (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Olwen

So you are saying that Fat Acceptance should follow Society's lead and differentiate between Fat Women's bodies and establish some sort of pecking order? I thought Fat Acceptance was about breaking away from Societal Views on attractiveness? In reality all Society sees is the fat before they see the shape of a person.

Again I ask what about the Fat Men and Women who's bodies are not covered or supported by the Fat Acceptance standards that were created with a lot of input from male Fat Admirers of the time? During the period when Fat Acceptance and Fat Admiration where much more intertwined a lot of Fat Acceptance ideology was created or added to. 

William



olwen said:


> I think that the way women's bodies are judged has nothing to do the fat acceptance movement. Seriously. This exists outside of the movement, where thin women are expected to be shaped like barbie dolls - hourglass. Is the world being fair to women by reinforcing those stereotypes in all possible ways? Of course not. At least with fat admirers there is more than one coveted shape. With thin women, it's hourglass or nothing.
> 
> It does bother me that I don't have a coveted shape, but not enough to drive me crazy. I don't dwell on something I can't control, so no point being stuck on it. I don't feel like anyone is forcing me into a body combination. If none of them applied to me, I'd just make up one to fit me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh how I laugh.........


----------



## olwen (Apr 5, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Olwen
> 
> So you are saying that Fat Acceptance should follow Society's lead and differentiate between Fat Women's bodies and establish some sort of pecking order? I thought Fat Acceptance was about breaking away from Societal Views on attractiveness? In reality all Society sees is the fat before they see the shape of a person.
> 
> ...



William, everyone who is involved in the fat acceptance movement takes away something different from it....The fat acceptance movement is irrelevant because there is no fat acceptance authority. NAAFA is not the end all be all of the movement anymore than NOW is the end all be all of the feminist movement....What I take from it is that my body has a place in society and that place is whatever the hell I want it to be because that is my fundamental right, as it is anyone's. 

I'm not saying there should be an attractiveness pecking order. If there is one I just ignore it since it has no real bearing on how I live my life. I don't try to mold my body into some ridiculous ideal. I love it as is. I do believe the spirit of this thread speaks to that. Every shape is desirable because everyone has different desires. What I'm ultimately saying when I made the comparison between thin women's bodies and fat women's bodies is that there is a certain amount of freedom in that fat in and of itself allows for a variation of shapes that thinness doesn't really. If there is an ideal, I don't care about it. If other people care about it, then that's their worry. If they are looking to the SA movement to define themselves, then I'd say they need to look deeper.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 5, 2009)

olwen said:


> William, everyone who is involved in the fat acceptance movement takes away something different from it....The fat acceptance movement is irrelevant because there is no fat acceptance authority. NAAFA is not the end all be all of the movement anymore than NOW is the end all be all of the feminist movement....What I take from it is that my body has a place in society and that place is whatever the hell I want it to be because that is my fundamental right, as it is anyone's.
> 
> I'm not saying there should be an attractiveness pecking order. If there is one I just ignore it since it has no real bearing on how I live my life. I don't try to mold my body into some ridiculous ideal. I love it as is. I do believe the spirit of this thread speaks to that. Every shape is desirable because everyone has different desires. What I'm ultimately saying when I made the comparison between thin women's bodies and fat women's bodies is that there is a certain amount of freedom in that fat in and of itself allows for a variation of shapes that thinness doesn't really. If there is an ideal, I don't care about it. If other people care about it, then that's their worry. If they are looking to the SA movement to define themselves, then I'd say they need to look deeper.




Well said olwen. This was not about defining but acceptance outside of popular standards. Ive met too many fat women who find themselves hating themselves even here because they dont feel that they fit the standards of fat beauty but are by far outside the norm for skinny. These are the women and men that are caught in the middle and fall through the cracks when they should be just as celebrated as beautiful as anyone else.
Rollhandler


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh how I laugh.........



*
Holy shit!!!!! this is a first - just one sentence - no wonderful witty comments - just one sentence.  I was hoping for more ... I'm going to protest and fire your staff "GEF" they let us all down- unless this is not the "real" GEF that posted this;but, an imposter 
*





olwen said:


> William, everyone who is involved in the fat acceptance movement takes away something different from it....The fat acceptance movement is irrelevant because there is no fat acceptance authority. NAAFA is not the end all be all of the movement anymore than NOW is the end all be all of the feminist movement....What I take from it is that my body has a place in society and that place is whatever the hell I want it to be because that is my fundamental right, as it is anyone's.
> 
> I'm not saying there should be an attractiveness pecking order. If there is one I just ignore it since it has no real bearing on how I live my life. I don't try to mold my body into some ridiculous ideal. I love it as is. I do believe the spirit of this thread speaks to that. Every shape is desirable because everyone has different desires. What I'm ultimately saying when I made the comparison between thin women's bodies and fat women's bodies is that there is a certain amount of freedom in that fat in and of itself allows for a variation of shapes that thinness doesn't really. If there is an ideal, I don't care about it. If other people care about it, then that's their worry. If they are looking to the SA movement to define themselves, then I'd say they need to look deeper.



*I agree one would need to look deeper- but, here's a thought... it takes a real strong sense of self to deal with the "pecking" "preference" order even within the Size Acceptance community. I agree in the end - then the person has to find their own peace. hell when I was younger I would have loved to have been 6'7" (that wasn't in the cards) or stretch rack. *


----------



## olwen (Apr 5, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I agree one would need to look deeper- but, here's a thought... it takes a real strong sense of self to deal with the "pecking" "preference" order even within the Size Acceptance community. I agree in the end - then the person has to find their own peace. hell when I was younger I would have loved to have been 6'7" (that wasn't in the cards) or stretch rack. *



Exactly, because even if there was an authority that validated our bodies & our beauty by saying "Everyone is beautiful and acceptable," if a person has a hard time believing it there's not much any person or organization can do.


----------



## William (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Olwen

I think that Fat Acceptance is what we make it and there can not be any sacred cows in Fat Acceptance ideology that can not be questioned or even ridiculed if merited.

On the Shapely Prose and another Blog in the last two years there were conversations so critical of NAAFA (I am proud to say that I contributed) that the organization had to come and address the critiques. If you noticed the 2008 NAAFA Conference was more like a social activist Conference than a big BBW Dance. If I have the spare cash I may even go to the conference in 2009. I am defiantly going to pay a visit to NYC NAAFA even if I am late for the meeting.

If we have a community that attacks any one that questions the status quo there would never be any growth in Fat Acceptance which is what the attackers want. 

I have to get to work so I will cut it short, but to summarize Fat Acceptance should be a support for all Fat People and even now it is still too geared to the Male Fat Admiration input that was incorporated into Fat Acceptance through the years.

William




olwen said:


> William, everyone who is involved in the fat acceptance movement takes away something different from it....The fat acceptance movement is irrelevant because there is no fat acceptance authority. NAAFA is not the end all be all of the movement anymore than NOW is the end all be all of the feminist movement....What I take from it is that my body has a place in society and that place is whatever the hell I want it to be because that is my fundamental right, as it is anyone's.
> 
> I'm not saying there should be an attractiveness pecking order. If there is one I just ignore it since it has no real bearing on how I live my life. I don't try to mold my body into some ridiculous ideal. I love it as is. I do believe the spirit of this thread speaks to that. Every shape is desirable because everyone has different desires. What I'm ultimately saying when I made the comparison between thin women's bodies and fat women's bodies is that there is a certain amount of freedom in that fat in and of itself allows for a variation of shapes that thinness doesn't really. If there is an ideal, I don't care about it. If other people care about it, then that's their worry. If they are looking to the SA movement to define themselves, then I'd say they need to look deeper.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Holy shit!!!!! this is a first - just one sentence - no wonderful witty comments - just one sentence.  I was hoping for more ... I'm going to protest and fire your staff "GEF" they let us all down- unless this is not the "real" GEF that posted this;but, an imposter
> *




Lol, I have William on ignore but can see Olwen going back and forth with him...especially when she quotes him. 

I just get sick of the dumb shit sometimes and any cracks I have to make are not going to be nice...alas I keep it short and sweet


----------



## Teecher (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyway, if you're talking about oddly shaped bbws, I think the few I've seen in the world with this condition are still VERY ATTRACTIVE. :smitten: 

Thank you.

Pears Rule.

Teecher


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I have William on ignore but can see Olwen going back and forth with him...especially when she quotes him.
> 
> I just get sick of the dumb shit sometimes and any cracks I have to make are not going to be nice...alas I keep it short and sweet



*I was worried about you - you were just giving a condensed version of your answers. That's ok 

But in a nutshell I think I am trying to undertand one aspect of what William is saying....

You have the usual 'everyday' struggles for Size Acceptance. We all do at some level and then you discover the wonderful Size Acceptance (NAAFA, Dimensions) etc. and figure hey I've come upon an oasis... but, you soon discover that even in the World of Size Acceptance ... it has it's own 'Pecking Order'- it sucks ;but, that's life....Nothing is perfect I guess 
You have to be happy with "you" And I guess in this journey if you are able to get a "dialogue" with folks that is a start. 
*


----------



## William (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Tony

The sad fact is that we have seen what happens when a person questions the status quo in Fat Acceptance, it is a textbook example of resistance to change. Denial and absolute rejection are just a defense mechanisms.

William





tonynyc said:


> *I was worried about you - you were just giving a condensed version of your answers. That's ok
> 
> But in a nutshell I think I am trying to undertand one aspect of what William is saying....
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I was worried about you - you were just giving a condensed version of your answers. That's ok
> 
> But in a nutshell I think I am trying to undertand one aspect of what William is saying....
> 
> ...




I'm actually fine and dandy with talking to just about anyone about anything. However, there is one person here that never really talks about what he pretends to be talking about. Hence, I don't bother talking to him


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm actually fine and dandy with talking to just about anyone about anything. However, there is one person here that never really talks about what he pretends to be talking about. Hence, I don't bother talking to him



*kisses your cheek for absolutely no reason other than because you're adorable*


----------



## William (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Tony

I will address this to you since GEF has me on ignore.

GEF can pretend that the problems that I have raised have not been floating around Fat Acceptance since Fat Men initially entered Fat Acceptance. She can pretend that I am the only Fat Man ever to ask these questions. She can pretend that there are no gender problems in Fat Acceptance.

She would have to be in an OZ like Fat Acceptance where there really are Green Eyed Fairies, but her denial and 100% hostility is doing no one any good. She comments only to disrupt things.

William






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm actually fine and dandy with talking to just about anyone about anything. However, there is one person here that never really talks about what he pretends to be talking about. Hence, I don't bother talking to him


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I will address this to you since GEF has me on ignore.
> 
> ...




William:

I think it's important to raise these questions if no one else has of yet. Perhaps now that the FA/FFA forum is up and that we do have a BHM/FFA forum - has this question been posted there? 

Also, I think those forums would be a great way to get the conversation and participation going with other Dimmers who may or may not frequent this site. I've noticed on other boards that they do have a Men's only discussion forum. I'm not suggesting a private forum;but, perhaps in the other above mentioned threads we can get a discussion going on what issues can effect Men in general and BHM. I for one have something - the issue of grief. 

How do we get the folks to feel less marginalized. This could be a workshop idea for a future bash and further discussion here is always welcomed...


----------



## William (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Tony 

I think if people other than Fat Men are going to continue to distribute information on the experiences of Fat Men and claim the information as being authentic then out in the open is the best place to discuss it or refute it.

If the ideology of Fat Acceptance is so skewed of Fat Women that other Fat People are serviced then that is something that should be discussed in the open.

Via Google I hope that some other Fat Communities pick up on these debates. 

Fat Acceptance has always been comfortable at pointing out what is feminizing about Fat on both Gender. Outside of a activities like Marilyn Wann you never hear about how Fat Emasculates/de-feminizes people.

In Early Fat Acceptance writings the activists were involved in fighting for fat rights and empowering Fat People, not setting up a BBW Dance culture.

Today we have all kinds of Fat People and all types of allies of Fat People participating in Fat Acceptance. Fat Acceptance Ideology has not kept pace with the population.

This is a common problem with grassroots communities with a decentralized leadership.

William







tonynyc said:


> William:
> 
> I think it's important to raise these questions if no one else has of yet. Perhaps now that the FA/FFA forum is up and that we do have a BHM/FFA forum - has this question been posted there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *kisses your cheek for absolutely no reason other than because you're adorable*



Thank you Sweetie  

Dear Tony: 

The only problem I have with anything here is when someone pretends to care about something that they are obviously USING to garner attention for themselves instead of truly working to absolve the issue at hand. 

They disrupt thread after thread, never take any of the well meaning advice and good ideas about how to be constructive, pretend to be a victim over and over and are just selfish, arrogant INDIVIDUALS that pretend to be part of a group...yet cannot exist in one without martyring themselves to garner ATTENTION. Oh, and let's not forget all the wasted time of engaging people in conversations where they don't honestly take heed of other's responses...just keep going in circles to keep crying victim for sympathy and attention. 
People like that are assclowns. 

That is all.


GEF


----------



## William (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi GEF

I think that everyone except you and your rants about me has been on topic. 

There is a side to being Fat and Female that Fat Acceptance never ventures into, yet for Fat Men all aspects of their Fat and femininity is examined. Are these subjects that really need to be discussed in Fat Acceptance, not really, but the Fat Male side of this discussion has automatically been ingrained in Fat Acceptance Ideology without any counterbalancing discussion of the de-feminization of Fat Women.

On top of that Fat Acceptance routinely states that Fat Men get a free ride with their Fat. There is absolutely no logic in how Fat Acceptance addresses most things about Fat Men.

William (I expect you to ignore this and rant some more)



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you Sweetie
> 
> Dear Tony:
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Apr 10, 2009)

William said:


> Hi GEF
> I think that everyone except you and your rants about me has been on topic.



Teeeeeeeeeechnically, the toooooooooopic is... ' Rare shapes of BBW/SSBBW '.

You have something to tell us?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 10, 2009)

burp.........double post


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Mossy

Really I see no benefits from talking about the rare shapes of either Fat Men or Women. What is sad and unfair is that Fat Acceptance and Fat Admiration have always been willing to discuss the Feminine aspects of Fat Men but never the Masculine aspects of Fat Women. This tradition does not support Fat Men, some Fat Women and Fat People who fall somewhere inbetween.

The only reason that I am in this thread is that some one mentioned Fat Men early in the thread.

William





mossystate said:


> Teeeeeeeeeechnically, the toooooooooopic is... ' Rare shapes of BBW/SSBBW '.
> 
> You have something to tell us?


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 11, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Mossy
> 
> Really I see no benefits from talking about the rare shapes of either Fat Men or Women. What is sad and unfair is that Fat Acceptance and Fat Admiration have always been willing to discuss the Feminine aspects of Fat Men but never the Masculine aspects of Fat Women. This tradition does not support Fat Men, some Fat Women and Fat People who fall somewhere inbetween.
> 
> ...




*****looks around innocently****:blush:


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi CL

Not really there were several replies to you that I noticed.

I have participated in similar conversations about Fat Men also, but where Fat Acceptance/Admiration gets off tilt is that some people are always willing to talk about the Feminine aspects of Fat Men, but never the Masculine aspects of Fat Women. Another way to look at this would be the androgynous effect of Fat on both Genders.

In early years of Fat Acceptance there was never a community of FFAs active in the community (It was hostile skinny women anyway which would have decreased the numbers), so both Fat Acceptance and Fat Admiration have gender biased ideologies.

William (going back to sleep)






chicken legs said:


> *****looks around innocently****:blush:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 11, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Mossy
> 
> Really I see no benefits from talking about the rare shapes of either Fat Men or Women.
> 
> William




I stopped reading your post after this^^^^.

You take people to task for not ' staying on topic '. Wills, pick a lane.


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Mossy

What can I say, I always comment on part of the content of a thread which is more important than the topic and what is wrong with the rest of my post? Don't Fat People of both genders deserve the right to read how their Fat works against their gender? 

Society is full of comments attacking the gender of both Fat Men and Women, but in Fat Admiration and Fat Acceptance only one gender benefits from ignoring Society's viewpoint.

William





mossystate said:


> I stopped reading your post after this^^^^.
> 
> You take people to task for not ' staying on topic '. Wills, pick a lane.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi William,


Funny you should ask. I just checked the weather. Looks like we are due for some rain. 

Drats.



Mossystate


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Mossy

Thanks for helping to prove my point!

If Fat Acceptance is going to stand for anything it should be fair treatment. 

William





mossystate said:


> Hi William,
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. I just checked the weather. Looks like we are due for some rain.
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Apr 11, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Mossy
> 
> Thanks for helping to prove my point!
> 
> ...



Hi William,

We all get wet by rain. I think that is darn fair! Dagnabbit.


Mossystate


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi 

For anyone new to dimensions, this is a common reaction to questions that do not benefit the majority at Dimensions. The Minority and Fringe do not matter.


William






mossystate said:


> Hi William,
> 
> We all get wet by rain. I think that is darn fair! Dagnabbit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Apr 11, 2009)

William said:


> Hi GEF
> 
> I think that everyone except you and your rants about me has been on topic.
> 
> ...



omfg give it up. THIS IS A THREAD ABOUT BBW SHAPES. MAKE ONE ABOUT BHM SHAPES IF IT BUGS YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish it was only one comment, it is part of a long list of similar comments that never have similar discussion of Fat Women as a counterbalance. Personally I do not see the need for either type of discussion, but always hearing one side is worst than hearing both.

William (I have to get back to work anyway)




Tooz said:


> omfg give it up. THIS IS A THREAD ABOUT BBW SHAPES. MAKE ONE ABOUT BHM SHAPES IF IT BUGS YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2009)

I am still laughing.......I love to laugh


----------



## mossystate (Apr 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am still laughing.......I love to laugh



What does this have to do with rare, William shaped, BHM's? Geeeeze, Fairy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> What does this have to do with rare, William shaped, BHM's? Geeeeze, Fairy.




I love laughing at odd....shaped things 


Oh, and let's get it back on track and stop hijacking the thread.....I just laugh at assclowns in general since clowns love the attention.


----------



## William (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Mossy

This topic has nothing to do with BHM. 

That is why I initially replied. Like I said it is not the topic that I am replying to but some of the content in the thread. Instead of posting comments about BHM it would be nice if some of the BBWs with body shapes that are pretty much ignored on Dimensions got some support.

William




mossystate said:


> What does this have to do with rare, William shaped, BHM's? Geeeeze, Fairy.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 12, 2009)

William said:


> Hi Mossy
> 
> This topic has nothing to do with BHM.
> 
> ...



Why didn't you say that very comment in the first place? Would have brought about a lot less bickering and back and forth banter.

"I wish some of the bbw's that have wonderful shapes that aren't that known got some respect"

That's all you had to say, and I agree with you on that subject, they really should.


----------



## William (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi 

My first posts I referred to a comment on BHM in the thread. 

It is the same issue for BHMs, some BBWs without the "perfect" shape and trans-men are not well supported by Fat Admiration partially because of the early input of male fat admirers in Fat Acceptance.

Areas like the BHM/FFA and GLBTQ are great and maybe all BBW will be supported in a private BBW forum. 

but things will operate as usual else where.

William





KHayes666 said:


> Why didn't you say that very comment in the first place? Would have brought about a lot less bickering and back and forth banter.
> 
> "I wish some of the bbw's that have wonderful shapes that aren't that known got some respect"
> 
> That's all you had to say, and I agree with you on that subject, they really should.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 12, 2009)

This thread is completely off topic and going around in circles. Back on topic, or it's going to be closed.

Also, enough with the personal attacks. You know who you are.


----------



## blubrluvr (Apr 13, 2009)

SVS has the shape I crave. 

A bow and a kiss on the hand to you from a former Jersey Boy.

-Blubrluvr


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 18, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Hi William,
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask. I just checked the weather. Looks like we are due for some rain.
> ...



stoppit

Dan


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i like really tall pears who look like a huge dong and their ass is the testicles



never gets old


----------



## mossystate (Apr 18, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> stoppit
> 
> Dan



shhhhhhhhhhh

monique


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 18, 2009)

you know honestly one of the reason i really like BBw/ssbbws is the fact that they come in so many differnt shapes in sizes there so much more variety than it is with smaller women(of course not to say smaller dont have a varitey either) but to me bigger women have more. So idk knoe how to answer this questio. i get were your coming from but for me its just kinda hard to answer cuz im a a pear guy myself but i love all the shapes and sizes of these beautiful women


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 18, 2009)

William said:


> Hi GEF
> 
> I think that everyone except you and your rants about me has been on topic.
> 
> ...



If you are speaking socially then I agree with you on the note of social acceptance of fat between males and females, women are degraded, men can get away with more physically than women can in public situations and be accepted. 

In a political standpoint which is where the movement of NAAFA works most effectively is in making sure that businesses and laws dont discriminate based on fatness is equal to both genders. 

So, therefore I will ask at this point to take your gripe to Hyde park or contribute to this thread in a manner more befitting the spirit of the post. I am not mad at you but please put your soapbox away.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 18, 2009)

hillking12 said:


> you know honestly one of the reason i really like BBw/ssbbws is the fact that they come in so many differnt shapes in sizes there so much more variety than it is with smaller women(of course not to say smaller dont have a varitey either) but to me bigger women have more. So idk knoe how to answer this questio. i get were your coming from but for me its just kinda hard to answer cuz im a a pear guy myself but i love all the shapes and sizes of these beautiful women



You just answered and did a wonderful job of doing so, by stating ALL SHAPES AND SIZES. A bit general but an honest assesment of your preference. thank you
Rollhandler


----------



## William (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Rollhandler

The problem is that outside of Fat Acceptance people think that Fat is not Feminine and response of Fat Acceptance is "Oh yes it is!!" Fat Acceptance even goes farther and says that Fat Femininzes and softens Fat Men like someone (quite innocently being a supportive FFA) said in this thread.

As things go this kind of mindset it is always a losing proposition for Fat Men 

Now outside of Fat Acceptance there are plenty of comments of Fat Women of certain body shapes looking like Fat Men. Inside Fat Acceptance there is not even any reference point for what is a Fat Male Image is. A support community that simply operates as if over 50% of the population does not exist is very odd.

I am not on a soapbox, but this is not a healthy relationship and I was just answering part of thid thread, not a thread in Hyde Park.


William 





rollhandler said:


> If you are speaking socially then I agree with you on the note of social acceptance of fat between males and females, women are degraded, men can get away with more physically than women can in public situations and be accepted.
> 
> In a political standpoint which is where the movement of NAAFA works most effectively is in making sure that businesses and laws dont discriminate based on fatness is equal to both genders.
> 
> So, therefore I will ask at this point to take your gripe to Hyde park or contribute to this thread in a manner more befitting the spirit of the post. I am not mad at you but please put your soapbox away.


----------

